# Tudor Era Slang



## KHHP (Aug 19, 2018)

I am writing a Tudor-ish fantasy book. I have  a teenage character who desperately wants to say "cool," but that won't work at all. Does anyone know more appropriate words to use?


----------



## Arachne (Oct 14, 2018)

What's the context?


----------

